# scroll saw parts help



## seamus910 (May 12, 2017)

My dad gave me the task of finding him a part for his scroll saw a Delta 40-251 scroll saw Blade chuck, seems they are obsolete, is there another blade chuck model that is available that will fit his saw?


----------



## wuddoc (Mar 21, 2008)

Regarding your Delta parts I have not used this companies service but I use to run across their name in the Fine Woodworking Forum.

http://www.weberwoodworking.com/Weber_Woodworking/Home.html


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

It might be cheaper and easier to find a used saw working or non-working for parts. I bought a used 40-540 scroll saw for 60.00 and it was rarely used.


----------

